# High quality shore jigging spots in South Korea



## Samuel Jo (Feb 24, 2019)

Hi I am enjoying Shore jigging in South Korea targeting Yellowtail, Jackfish, Spanish Mackerel and Dogtooth Tuna.
I created a video of fishing spots in entire South Korea peninsula after thorough research and travelling experiences of almost all places in South Korea.

I am sure this information will be very helpful for you if you have plans to visit South Korea and enjoy fishing here.


----------

